# How to convert k750i to w800i?



## max_demon (Feb 28, 2007)

*converting k750i to w800i*

My CDA is CDA 102338/154

and i finished conversion . the phone is working good

thanx to salilrane

see below for the process


----------



## salilrane (Feb 28, 2007)

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showforum=18

chk out ..

register fst


----------



## max_demon (Feb 28, 2007)

thnx , But will it work on CID 49?
__________
what r the Disadvantages and Disadvantages?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 28, 2007)

max u will lose auto focus and activity button 

plz be careful while doing this thats a risky job ok


----------



## max_demon (Mar 1, 2007)

@cyborg , i didn't loose the autofocus . But WALKMAN key is better than Activity key.

Here is My W800i 
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/9241/mar0101fb0.th.jpg
Sorry but the picture Quality is not good.
(This Picture needs autofocus )

i will post the entire process tomorrow .
__________


			
				salilrane said:
			
		

> *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showforum=18
> 
> chk out ..
> 
> register fst


thanx too much


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah a full procedure would be a nice thing to have 

and if possible include pictures too

u have a red phone max


----------



## max_demon (Mar 1, 2007)

^^Yes , i have Red Phone..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 1, 2007)

*Converting k750i to w800i*

*Required things* :
Phone XS
w800i firmware _(Rapidshare Link , can anyone upload this on some server?)_
USB Drivers _(attached with this topic)This is very important
_ Black k750i Phone_ (CID 49 New modles)_

* Things to remember -*
 [IMP]Charge your phone 80% is enough
 [IMP]Make sure that you have the Datacable _(that one comes with your phone)_
Close all application that can hang your computer
Remove your Memory card
Warrenty is void if you flash your phone
Install USB drivers
*If  your phone is startes  when u press 'C' key and plug datacable *
Download USBFlash DriversOpen the arhive.Start PhoneXS, enter settings, start Device Manager(inKey+Pause-Break or Control Panel=>System=>Hardware=>Device Manager). Press Flash button. Hold C, Plug in the cable. Unrecognised device should appear in Device Manager. Right Click on it with the mouse and select Update Driver. Point to the directory where you extracted USBFlash Driver. Now close and open again PhoneXS. Switch off the phone
 
* What it changes* -
It just changes the media player , menu structure , camera zooming levels and sound level  

* Advantages* -
the 'W' icon for media colour
the Music only mode in startup
Activities menu replaced with Walkman
Radio in loudspeaker
the 'Play' button playes music , without having to insert handsfree
loud music
Walkman media player Organises the music better than old media player
4X Zoom at 2 Megapix
w800i is costly  as compared to k750i
Noone likes w800i colour sceme (except some who like orange , btw i like black)         


* Disadvantages* -
*WARNING!!when i tried deleting some games , the phone restarts automatically ,& hangs up in the starting ne1 else facing this problem please let me know.
*the warrenty is void ofcourse

* Process* - 
1.Extract all files
2. Run Phone XS beta
3.Click File > Start
4.Enter this setting

Communication Device => USB
Baund rate (speed) => 921600
Phone model =>K750/D750/W800 _(CID49)_

5.Goto Flash._(below there is an option in configuration)_

6.Enter
Main firmware=>Path of w800i firmware Extracted file. 
Tick - Flash main firmware

7.Turn off your phone Remove the Battery . Replace battery. do not turn on the Phone

8.Click Flash

9.Hold 'C' and Plug in the Datacable.

10. the process will start automatically

11.If everything is fine the phone will remain switched off and you will see this

12. If everything goes OK this should appear

13.Now unplug the phone and start . 

 Now you have w800i in k750i case.

 If after the process the phone doesn't switch on remove the battery and put it back in. Now it WILL work.

Update : New w550i default theme
Update : New w800i default theme
Update : Convert your k750i look to w800i >>Download<< 37 MB 15 Min *.wmv _(Explanation is done in Chinese So do at your own risk)_


source


----------



## salilrane (Mar 1, 2007)

so conversion is done .................

congratz ..

if any qstionz or probs leeme know ..


i always to R & D on my w800i...


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 1, 2007)

@max i have to finalize the phone or just i flash the main file


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 1, 2007)

loud music .. that means  through the internal speakers or through headset .. also radio will work without the handsfree ?


----------



## appu (Mar 1, 2007)

hey wann ask
can dis procedure be used for se z530i to w300i


----------



## max_demon (Mar 1, 2007)

i flashed only main firmware
__________


			
				appu said:
			
		

> hey wann ask
> can dis procedure be used for se z530i to w300i


But you will need Firmware file for w300i and also , the hardware are different you may face problems
__________


			
				yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> loud music .. that means  through the internal speakers or through headset .. also radio will work without the handsfree ?


Both!!


----------



## Stick (Mar 2, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> loud music .. that means through the internal speakers or through headset .. also radio will work without the handsfree ?


There is some setting, you can hear radio through Phone Speaker but need to connect Headphone as it work as Antena for Radio.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 2, 2007)

^^yes , click More =>loudspeaker


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Max..

     Nice info man.. Just clarify my doubts..

   >  Does the flashing  change auto focus or the modes, frames etc in the camera in 750i?

   > How do I find out my CID number? (of course I bought it recently..)

   > What is the worse that could happen if something goes wrong in the middle of the process? I mean u said about risk what is it? what would happen to the mobile? 

   > If something goes wrong, could we roll back or re-flash it (either with k750i or w800i)? If warranty is void, what should I do if something goes wrong? Do I have to dump my mobile?

   > While flashing, Should I keep the sim card in the phone or should I remove it?

   > Does everything else work fine? I mean what about the default games? do they change? I liked the 3d flight and tennis game.. and dont want to lose them.

   Please let me know as I am interested to do this.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hey Max..
> 
> Nice info man.. Just clarify my doubts..
> 
> ...



1> No , it don't change camera software . But it degrades the the  software from 5.6 to 5.3
But zooming at 4X  in large picture mode is good
Autofocus is available.

2>...To find your CID number key in >*<<*<* here goto Service info=>Software info=>scroll to Customisation
Here is written your CID no. 

3>you may not be able to start the phone till next flashing

4>since it dont change filesystem nothing is changed , if you want to roll-back juse run SESU

5>keep sim card , if removed it will prompt you to keep

6>you have all the games . it dont even delete the games which you installed before.

an of course 

it dont even delete a single contact
it dont even delete a message and all 
if you have any problems reply here , btw i have also bought the phone recently

[ander ki baat]the dealer was saying that w800i was Rs.12,000[/ander ki baat]


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Max..

     Thats a good info.. three more questions arised.. shooting 'em

  > How much time would it take for the total process? I have an AMD 2400+ with 256 mb Ram and geforce 2mx(64 mb) pc. 

  > Is there a way to upgrade that camera software only?

  > I think SEUS upgrades to the latest k750i firmware and I heard that it is cranky. Can I then upgrade to the former version?

                       Thanks a million for the info.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Thanks Max..
> 
> Thats a good info.. three more questions arised.. shooting 'em
> 
> ...



1> it usually takes 5-10 minutes
it take me only 2 minutes for me ._( just to flash . preparation takes 5 minutes and charging needs 40 minutes (my bat was 30%) )

_2>Sorry, but why u need that new crappy software which restrict zooming at 4X at 2 Megapix

3>Yes latest firmware is really crampy . that is y i have taken w800i firmware 
_i will post the link for firmware ASAP
_
__________
R1A044
- First release
- JBenchmark 1 - approx 3894
- JBenchmark 2 - approx 334
- JBenchmark 3D LQ - approx 131
- JBenchmark 3D HQ - approx 89
- Software versions:
LCD 0
Camera 3.8
ITP CXC 125 932 R1B

R1C004
- Vodafone specific
- Released around 3/6/05
- No reported changes from R1A044
- As is the case with the K700, Vodaphone's R1C004 supports DRMed MP3s only.
- Software versions:
LCD 0
Camera 3.8
ITP CXC 125 932 R1B

R1J002
- Released on SEUS 13/6/05
- Standby crash fixed / improved.
- Increased call and Media Player volume.
- Games menu operates much more smoothly.
- Smoother video playback
- General UI performance improvements
- Improvements and bug fixes to Bluetooth headset support.
- The auto focus beep sound has been changed.
- Saving a photo to the Memory Stick is now quicker.
- New MP3 folder on Memory stick
- Fixed the month names in the calendar for various european languages.
- Camera sounds are muted when in silent mode in some firmware locales (EU_1 , but not EU_3).
- Minimised Media Player icon changed.
- SMS 'to' text now black (previously white).
- A "Fully Charged" message is now displayed on screen when the phone has finished charging.
* PROBLEM: GPRS comms has been broken on many O2 UK phones and some phones from other service providers.
* PROBLEM: Video recording quality (bitrate) has been reduced.
- JBenchmark 1 - approx 3908
- JBenchmark 2 - approx 344
- JBenchmark 3D LQ - approx 205
- JBenchmark 3D HQ - approx 114
- Software versions:
LCD 0
Camera 4.4
ITP CXC 125 932 R1B

R1L002:
- Released by DaVinci on 22-6-05
- Released on SEUS 30-6-05
- Fixes the O2-UK GPRS issue introduced in R1J
- Video recording quality as R1J (i.e. inferior to firmwares previous to R1J)
- JBenchmark 1: 3880
- JBenchmark 2: 335
- JBenchmark 3D LQ - approx 201
- JBenchmark 3D HQ - approx 121
- Software versions:
LCD 0
Camera 4.4
ITP CXC 125 932 R1B

R1N005
- Released by SETool on 30-6-05
- Test firmware
- Known bugs with this firmware


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot Max,,

     I shall get to you after I flash my fone.


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: converting k750i to w800i*



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> My CDA is CDA 102338/154
> 
> and i finished conversion . the phone is working good
> 
> ...



hey thanks .. now me too have my  W750i ... 
__________
abt camera .. after flashing the firmware .. the autofocus lag is less .. takes less time to focus . also although 4x digital zoom is available in 2mp mode ..it takes the whole photos of objects not the zoomed part ..

sound quality is improves and also sound level is gone up too ..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: converting k750i to w800i*



			
				yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> hey thanks .. now me too have my  W750i ...
> __________
> abt camera .. after flashing the firmware .. the autofocus lag is less .. takes less time to focus . also although 4x digital zoom is available in 2mp mode ..it takes the whole photos of objects not the zoomed part ..
> 
> sound quality is improves and also sound level is gone up too ..


it is w800i  
we can zoom after we have taken the image .
__________
can someone Rename this thread to "Converting k750i to w800i"
Is there any Moderator who has k750i?


----------



## aceman (Mar 4, 2007)

B/W any idea on how to display the Cell-Id/Location Id in W800/W810 ? It should be ideally under some N/W settings , but I coudn't find it.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 8, 2007)

now if i want my k750i back what i have to max dude


----------



## max_demon (Mar 8, 2007)

i think SEUS will be right , i have not tried that till now . else u can go to *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?act=idx and download your software version


----------



## radibioinfo (Mar 9, 2007)

I Just Flashed Today "WORKS FINE"

I followed orkut
*www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=3912886&tid=2511224677429075272

Easiest Procedure Compared To Others...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 9, 2007)

radibioinfo said:
			
		

> I Just Flashed Today "WORKS FINE"
> 
> I followed orkut
> *www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=3912886&tid=2511224677429075272
> ...


Duh... this is to completly convert it to w800i . in my tut it is just main Firmware.no need to worry about contacts data and all


----------



## salilrane (Mar 9, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> @cyborg , i didn't loose the autofocus . But WALKMAN key is better than Activity key.
> 
> Here is My W800i
> *img407.imageshack.us/img407/9241/mar0101fb0.th.jpg
> ...



ur phone looks awesome confgratzzzzzzz man ...........


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey max..

     I read ur replies.. thanks for all that info. But I didnt flash my fone due to some personal reasons. I shall do it anyway.. I just got this doubt.. does  presence of earthing of power have any effect on the flashing? we donot have earthing of power in our room. do I have to earth my computer properly before flashing of the mobile?

thanks in advance..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 13, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hey max..
> 
> I read ur replies.. thanks for all that info. But I didnt flash my fone due to some personal reasons. I shall do it anyway.. I just got this doubt.. does  presence of earthing of power have any effect on the flashing? we donot have earthing of power in our room. do I have to earth my computer properly before flashing of the mobile?
> 
> thanks in advance..


no man just make sure u have inverter or UPS in u r home coz if the power is off during flashing . your phone might be at risk.
btw i also do not have UPS


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Max.. Back again.

          I did the conversion. everything went well as u said above. but now, I got some issues to discuss. 

   >  The 4x zoom in full res works fine. but when I take a picture zoomed, it just saves the picture with no zoom. why is it so? ? Now, I find no use for the zoom in full res.

   > The media player is turned to walkman. but when I set equalizer to megabass, I feel that the sound is not clear. I mean, when I had the media player, I used to feel a bliss to hear in megabass setting. But now, for a couple of secs, the music goes fine. but when the sound goes complex(i.e., more no of beats and drums), the sound level falls off and I feel some kind of oscillations in sound level. 

  > when I turn the phone speaker on with walkman, I find it very low. I used to have it higher before. I used to increase all the levels of the equalizer earlier to get a higher level of sound from the speaker. Now too, I need to do that in order to get a higher level. surely the sound compared to earlier setting is high. but if I keep a preset or megabass, I feel the sound output is lowered.

   > The main disappointment is that I feel I lost the megabass feature. everything else is ok for headphones.

   > I am not satisfied with the output of the speaker.

   > The joystick up is serving me as the utility key. But now, I lack the property of moving the shortcuts according to preferrence.

   > Everything went as u said. I got the startup menu for music mode, walkman key etc..

   > One more thing.. for how much time should I hold the 'c' key? should I have to hold it till the end of the process or could I release the key after the phone is recognized and the process is started?


   I am not blaming u for anything of this. Just I am sure that u might show me a way out of this. sorry if I am bothering u so much. Thanks a lot..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 19, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hey Max.. Back again.
> 
> I did the conversion. everything went well as u said above. but now, I got some issues to discuss.
> 
> ...



1.)umm.. i think 4X zoom is really missing u can try this driver for help .

2.)megabass is different i think ,  u can  try  manual  equilizer setting  , make the 1st and 2nd equilizer setting full and rest in the middle.

3.)it is higher than  my previous volume , is u r CDA was same as mine ? be4 conversion?

4.)output of the speaker is louder than previous.

5.)u can move the shortcut acc. to u r preferance , check settings.


________

anyone here knows how to use Gslide , PhoneXS and FAR software help me to put hybrid cam software


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 19, 2007)

hi,.

   I checked the CDA. It was the same. 

  > Is there any way that helps me with megabass? I really loved this feature. 

  > If possible, please post the link to the k750i firmware, just in case I change my mind to revert it back to k750i. Not the latest crampy one but the previous one. I believe it also needs the same proceedure.

  > If I use SEUS, do I have a choice to select which firmware I want to install?

  > My phone model still shows as k750i.. Is it ok??

  > I too agree the output of the speaker is louder than before. but that only happens when I set all the equalizer levels to max. but in preset modes, they feel a bit low for me. Do you feel any change for the earphones' volume?

  > I found a link from this thread referring to orkut. It flashes the phone totally. what do I get by following the proceedure? did u go through it? any feedback is helpful.

  > Could u tell me what are the default games and softwares installed with the w800i phone..(if u know)

  > I've checked settings> General > Shortcuts> Navigation Key Up.
     All I found is edit and delete for soft keys. when I click edit, it takes me to select another shortcut to be replaced. no setting for moving the shortcut up/down. I used to have 'more' previously and had 'move','delete' in that. 

  If u have the option to move them, please be clear..

 > The last message in phone XS was a 'failed to send data chunk' or something. what does that mean? I felt that the process was failed. Kindly explain..

  > Now, All I need is the megabass feature.. Please post the link for the previous version of k750i firmware.. 

         Thanks a lot...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 20, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> hi,.
> 
> I checked the CDA. It was the same.
> 
> ...



4.)Yes!!

5.)hey!!, u were having the latest firmware before , if u want to update try using SEUS it is the easiest .

if u want any more assistance go here


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Max.. 

    at last, I followed orkut and flashed the entire phone. Now, I have my w800i. Thanks a lot for all the info u gave. and thanks to romil who gave the info and files in orkut. Do U have the aero3d and super real tennis games of k750i? If u could extract them through far or xs, please upload them. 

   One more thing.. I have already posted in the forum. could u help me with upgrading the camera software and lcd driver?

         Thanks in advance


----------



## max_demon (Mar 23, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hi Max..
> 
> at last, I followed orkut and flashed the entire phone. Now, I have my w800i. Thanks a lot for all the info u gave. and thanks to romil who gave the info and files in orkut. Do U have the aero3d and super real tennis games of k750i? If u could extract them through far or xs, please upload them.
> 
> ...


See below


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Max..

   just follow the steps given by Mr Romil in orkut which is given in this thread. he gave a step by step and most informative approach and everything is explained in the process. he also packed all the necessary tools just like what u did before. 

   The process is for flashing the file system, customizing it for 800i(region and others) and then the main firmware. he's got all u need. 

   Mark my words.. I found a lottttt of difference in the quality of sound in what I did before and what I did now. the phone model shows up as w800i now. Megabass rocks in my phone now. Only thing was the camera software. I think there is always a way in and and a way out. 

  Just be careful while customising the file system. I got sweated while doing that. while doing that, dont keep the batt cover. 'cause, u would have to remove the batt a couple of times and u have got 30 secs for the process. the rest is the same..

  the 4x zoom issue I told u before didnt solve in this either

   best of luck..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 24, 2007)

Regarding Camera Driver Here are some driver


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot max..

     But could u tell me how to install any of these drivers? I have to use Phone XS. I cant use FAR. as mine is CID49. If I could use FAR, please tell me abt that. I also have XS++ with me if that could help


----------



## max_demon (Mar 25, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot max..
> 
> But could u tell me how to install any of these drivers? I have to use Phone XS. I cant use FAR. as mine is CID49. If I could use FAR, please tell me abt that. I also have XS++ with me if that could help



.I have used phone XS++ and understood everything . flashed my phone 14-20 times experimenting

to install Hybrid Camera Driver follow the steps

>Create a Directory named "files_to_upload" in the Phone XS++ root folder

>Create a subdirectory in the "files_to_upload" directory named "ifs"

>inside "ifs" create "settings"

>put the folders camera and acoustic(if u want "louder" music[yeah, louder than w810i] ) in the settings folder. download from here

>Start Phone XS++

>Choose USB and click start , follow the instruction on the left .

>choose FSX from bottom 

>Click "start FSX"

>When it ask for Brekin or Bruteforcing , Click "Yes" For Brekin

>Follow the instruction on the left , Don't panic at any time

>when it says Disconnect the phone , Disconnect and Replace the battery for a refresh

>Start the phone

>Wow New Cam driver and acoustic are ready, Really kool

Check using >*<<*<* look for Camera SW version .


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 25, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> .I have used phone XS++ and understood everything . flashed my phone 14-20 times experimenting
> 
> to install Hybrid Camera Driver follow the steps
> 
> ...



hey max , have u flashed the whole phone to w800i ... i mean the method i used, means just the firmware .. or the method  kalyan used .. 

also, after updating the camera driver, is the 4x digital zoom at 2mp mode work?  and what abt the sound drivers .. have the quality and loudness improved ..? 

could the post the whole process .. pls ..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 25, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> hey max , have u flashed the whole phone to w800i ... i mean the method i used, means just the firmware .. or the method  kalyan used ..
> 
> also, after updating the camera driver, is the 4x digital zoom at 2mp mode work?  and what abt the sound drivers .. have the quality and loudness improved ..?
> 
> could the post the whole process .. pls ..


yes, i have applied both the process for flashing w800i

after updating the driver u can do 16X zoom Yippie at 2 MP
and Sound drivers r louder than w810i(Quality is the same as normal mode)

and look what i have done to my phone
*img114.imageshack.us/img114/6498/mar2502ik9.th.jpg
*img45.imageshack.us/img45/9797/mar2503je9.th.jpg
*img102.imageshack.us/img102/2253/mar2504js4.th.jpg
*img118.imageshack.us/img118/14/mar2505zf6.th.jpg
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/9053/mar2506go2.th.jpg
*img251.imageshack.us/img251/4079/mar2507qd6.th.jpg


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 25, 2007)

ok .. great . 

i have applied the process u told in this thread . .that is, use of w800 firmware only .. not the main file system and customisation .. 

also how is the quality of 16x zoom at 2mp mode   and is sound quality improved after this ? 

so can i proceed with the process kalyan applied to his phone ?

if yes then pls tell the whole process ..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Converting k750i to w800i*

This process





			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> *Required things* :
> Phone XS
> w800i firmware _(Rapidshare Link , can anyone upload this on some server?)_
> USB Drivers _(attached with this topic)This is very important
> ...


and this process



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> .I have used phone XS++ and understood everything . flashed my phone 14-20 times experimenting
> 
> to install Hybrid Camera Driver follow the steps
> 
> ...


 are totally different

Second Tute increase the volume with Quality and Camera 
First tut is for main firmware


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks max..

Could u tell me how to backup my phone files through XS++ or Phone XS? If u have the aero mission 3d game and super real tennis game which come default with k750i? I have seen somewhere that these files can be backed up too though protected. If u could please upload them.. Also please tell me how to backup my files if u know.


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Converting k750i to w800i*



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> This process
> and this process
> 
> are totally different
> ...



hey max.. i have converted my k750i to w800i using the first process .. i mean just the firmware .. now is it safe to go for the second one for camera and sound drivers ?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 26, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Thanks max..
> 
> Could u tell me how to backup my phone files through XS++ or Phone XS? If u have the aero mission 3d game and super real tennis game which come default with k750i? I have seen somewhere that these files can be backed up too though protected. If u could please upload them.. Also please tell me how to backup my files if u know.


Oh yes,  Sure . Download here .  don't know how to back up  . i will Patch using k750 firmware again if i lost something 

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/6498/mar2502ik9.th.jpg
*img45.imageshack.us/img45/9797/mar2503je9.th.jpg
*img102.imageshack.us/img102/2253/mar2504js4.th.jpg
*img118.imageshack.us/img118/14/mar2505zf6.th.jpg
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/9053/mar2506go2.th.jpg
*img251.imageshack.us/img251/4079/mar2507qd6.th.jpg
anyone reply about this?


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 26, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Sure . Download here .  don't know how to back up . i will Patch using k750 firmware again if i lost something
> 
> *img114.imageshack.us/img114/6498/mar2502ik9.th.jpg
> *img45.imageshack.us/img45/9797/mar2503je9.th.jpg
> ...


 

of course .. they are cool.. I asked abt backup for that only. I just wanted to backup my old menu files and other stuff. If u have any nice custom menus, could u please upload them?


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 26, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Sure . Download here .  don't know how to back up . i will Patch using k750 firmware again if i lost something
> 
> *img114.imageshack.us/img114/6498/mar2502ik9.th.jpg
> *img45.imageshack.us/img45/9797/mar2503je9.th.jpg
> ...


 
Thanks a million for the games. max..

  I am not sure if this is illegal. but could u upload any nice mobile java games like prince of persia, tomb raider etc.. if that's not illegal?

of course .. they are cool.. I asked abt backup for that only. I just wanted to backup my old menu files and other stuff. If u have any nice custom menus, could u please upload them?


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 26, 2007)

hey guys .. i think i screwed up my phone .. due to electicity problem . the process hanged .. now the phone is not starting up  

any way to resurrect it other than taking it to service centre ..

pls suggest a way ..


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 27, 2007)

Remove the battery and wait for some time and then replace it. Now, try flashing the phone again. ie., connect with XS++ or Phone XS etc. Repeat the process and there may be any luck. I think the warranty is lost but I dont know what they say if u go to the service centre. My phone disconnected too while I was customizing the file system in the process of flashing. I just repeated the process and the phone got recognized again.

       Best of luck


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 27, 2007)

actually it got recognized the second time .. and i flashed it to newer camera and sound drivers .. but its not starting up now  

anyways i will take it to service station tommorrow and see .. obviously not going to tell them what i tried . 

and i have n73me as backup so no worries .. 

but k750i is very good too ..


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 27, 2007)

OK.. post what happened in the service centre. gud luk


----------



## max_demon (Mar 27, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Thanks a million for the games. max..
> 
> I am not sure if this is illegal. but could u upload any nice mobile java games like prince of persia, tomb raider etc.. if that's not illegal?
> 
> of course .. they are cool.. I asked abt backup for that only. I just wanted to backup my old menu files and other stuff. If u have any nice custom menus, could u please upload them?


yes i have backup of menu here (attachment) and i have above 1 GB of java games (yes , really ) . But cant post here , .


----------



## max_demon (Mar 27, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> actually it got recognized the second time .. and i *flashed it to newer camera and sound drivers* .. but its not starting up now
> 
> anyways i will take it to service station tommorrow and see .. obviously not going to tell them what i tried .
> 
> ...


oh man , i'ts like Win XP installation . if u have completly lost u r system . try Reinstalling the whole FS using Romil's Guide .

happened to me 2 times , that the phone does not start at all . Replaced the battery and reinstalled the phone (
i was doing ascuotic upgrade , the files on the phone got corrupt ) then . u know


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> OK.. post what happened in the service centre. gud luk



no need for service station .. i flashed it completely to w800i  

this k750i is nice toy ..  

now proceeding towards camera and sound drivers ..


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Mar 28, 2007)

What do flashing have effect on phone (many says it can damage the phone)

Does flashing void the waranty (also i have downloaded K750i update software from Sony Ericsson site) Is that software firmware or just the update to software install on the pc , i meant pc Sony Ericsson suite or it is firware

I have model K750i
I want to make click pics fast and not waiting 1-2 secs to click next pics.  
That the only thing i want (clicking pics faster) .

Mine version is 
R1CA021
prgCXC 125952_EU_1_CL

Camera 5.3


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 28, 2007)

ur firmware is very good .. 

flashing the software means changing the whole software including firmware if ur hardware supports it .. and i dont think there is a way for clicking faster pictures because of autofocus lag .. 

you cant switch auto focus off as in k790i .. the thing i missed in k750i 



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> yes, i have applied both the process for flashing w800i
> 
> after updating the driver u can do 16X zoom Yippie at 2 MP
> and Sound drivers r louder than w810i(Quality is the same as normal mode)
> ...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 28, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> ur firmware is very good ..
> 
> flashing the software means changing the whole software including firmware if ur hardware supports it .. and i dont think there is a way for clicking faster pictures because of autofocus lag ..
> 
> ...


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 28, 2007)

updated cam driver from 8.52 to 8.53   ... also 8.54 is latest ..

how to go to super cam mode ..?

maual focus .. hmm let me know abt it ..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 28, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> updated cam driver from 8.52 to 8.53   ... also 8.54 is latest ..
> 
> how to go to super cam mode ..?
> 
> maual focus .. hmm let me know abt it ..


>*<<*<* in horizontal mode to go into super mode .

and in 8.53 Super mode is already there . u have to turn features on / off to activate 

8.54 does not work in my phone 

it does not support R1BC002

 i can try to convert it to R1CA021 and than try , but that will be waste of time .


anyone here from topsony can u please provide me R1CA021 FS and Main from topsony please , (they r asking for money   ) is there another source where can i download R1CA021?


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 28, 2007)

hey max .. not able to go to super mode ..  

will u pls elaborate .


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> hey max .. not able to go to super mode ..
> 
> will u pls elaborate .


try to copy camdriver1.dat to \XS++\files_to_upload\ifs\settings and the original , try flashing now

in 8.53 no need to go to super mode it is already supermode


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 29, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> try to copy camdriver1.dat to \XS++\files_to_upload\ifs\settings and the original , try flashing now
> 
> in 8.53 no need to go to super mode it is already supermode



right now i have 8.53 .. 

by the way .. what u mean by "the original " 

also in 8.53 .. u have to press +0.3, LED, +0.0, -0.3, LED, -0.7 ..

but i cant get it .. how u know that supermode is on .. also what are exactly use of super mode .. 
and  lastly . r u sure .. image quality wise this driver is better than 5.3 one ?



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> try to copy camdriver1.dat to \XS++\files_to_upload\ifs\settings and the original , try flashing now
> 
> in 8.53 no need to go to super mode it is already supermode



right now i have 8.53 .. 

by the way .. what u mean by "the original " 

also in 8.53 .. u have to press +0.3, LED, +0.0, -0.3, LED, -0.7 ..

but i cant get it .. how u know that supermode is on .. also what are exactly use of super mode .. 
and  lastly . r u sure .. image quality wise this driver is better than 5.3 one ?

also how did u improve the jpeg quality to 100%  and what happened to manual focus thing ?


----------



## shahidchuhdry (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: converting k750i to w800i*

in my fone below customization is written:

CDA102337/103 R3A
CXC125953 R 1BC002
EMEA_6


can i convert my fone into w800i????????????


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: converting k750i to w800i*



			
				shahidchuhdry said:
			
		

> in my fone below customization is written:
> 
> CDA102337/103 R3A
> CXC125953 R 1BC002
> ...


yes ,  of course



			
				yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> right now i have 8.53 ..
> 
> by the way .. what u mean by "the original "
> 
> ...


the original means the loction \XS++\files_to_upload\ifs\settings\camera

I've noticed in Camera Frames are less as compared to k750 , i have collected k790 frames and uploaded here copy it to Files to upload folder Path is - it is already in the archive , no need to create subfolders 
\tpa\preset\system\multimedia\PE


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Max..

    Yesterday, I tried to upgrade my cam software to 8.53. but after the fsx thing was done, my cam didnt respond. When I open the shutter or when I open the camera option from menu, the screen blinked and went normal again. the camera just opened and closed. So, I loaded the 5.4 version now and it is working fine. Do I have to load the 8.53 along with the 5.4 version? how do I do that? your previous explaination was not that clear. I didnt get u. Could u please be more descriptive on loading the camera driver? I loaded the 8.53 camera driver (camdriver0.dat) into the folder u specified.

   The acoustic driver went well. It increased the phone's sound dramatically. Does it ever damage my phone speaker?

   I also found that other sounds(sms and camera) are also increased. Is there a way to reduce them? The camera sound is so high now.

  When I go to silent mode, my camera sounds wont mute. Is there a way to shut the camera sounds off when I keep the mobile in silent mode? I have downloaded far manager before and I found what to do. but that needs retrieving the customize.xml from my phone. 

  My phone when it wasnt customized, showed this feature(mute camera in silent mode). what is the area code that supports this? can I change this when I flash the phone, in the customize file system section, when I got to choose the area of the phone? 

  I also upgraded the lcd driver but I felt no difference. 

  BTW the aero 3d mission is cool. It has a propeller plane now. The super real tennis didnt work though.. it installed well but when it is run, it gives application error. If u could, please upload some nice java games and applications.

  Thanks for the great help......


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hi Max..
> 
> Yesterday, I tried to upgrade my cam software to 8.53. but after the fsx thing was done, my cam didnt respond. When I open the shutter or when I open the camera option from menu, the screen blinked and went normal again. the camera just opened and closed. So, I loaded the 5.4 version now and it is working fine. Do I have to load the 8.53 along with the 5.4 version? how do I do that? your previous explaination was not that clear. I didnt get u. Could u please be more descriptive on loading the camera driver? I loaded the 8.53 camera driver (camdriver0.dat) into the folder u specified.
> 
> ...


 here are Best application available for k750 if you want more go to k750 software heven www.getjar.com

i cannot upload many game since i'ts size is big  give a list of game i will upload


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 29, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> here are Best application available for k750 if you want more go to k750 software heven www.getjar.com
> 
> i cannot upload many game since i'ts size is big  give a list of game i will upload


 
Thanks max..

Any answers to the other queries for reducing camera sound etc. and muting camera sound in silent mode etc?? and please give a descriptive process on installing camera driver.. I couldnt use the 8.53 driver.

Coming for the games, How about Prince of persia series or tomb raider series? any pc game based java game. I like adventure games on mobile. If u have like any of the adventure games of ur choice, upload them. I dont know good games yet. but I prefer adventure or action games. (pc game based or movies based..  )

Could u upload the frames of k750i? (the jail bars, cowboy, ..etc.....) they were cool

My phone signal strength display sometimes just fills up the gap on the upper portion. actually, only the bars should show up. but also the remaining gap fills up. Why does this happen? how to rectify it? Ocassionally, the gap disappears and I see only tha bars

Thanks..


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 29, 2007)

@max_demon : plz avoid ripping content off the esato forums.. if you want to do so, then atleast be responsible enough to mention the source.. Also, plz mention the Se-Nse forums too (the 'pimp your menu' thread, to be exact)..


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 29, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> @max_demon : plz avoid ripping content off the esato forums.. if you want to do so, then atleast be responsible enough to mention the source.. Also, plz mention the Se-Nse forums too (the 'pimp your menu' thread, to be exact)..



hey chill ., we know its from those two forums


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 29, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> hey chill ., we know its from those two forums


lol.. ok


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 29, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hi Max..
> 
> Yesterday, I tried to upgrade my cam software to 8.53. but after the fsx thing was done, my cam didnt respond. When I open the shutter or when I open the camera option from menu, the screen blinked and went normal again. the camera just opened and closed. So, I loaded the 5.4 version now and it is working fine. Do I have to load the 8.53 along with the 5.4 version? how do I do that? your previous explaination was not that clear. I didnt get u. Could u please be more descriptive on loading the camera driver? I loaded the 8.53 camera driver (camdriver0.dat) into the folder u specified.
> 
> ...



will u pls share the link to ver 5.4  camera drivers?  i have feeling the these 8.3 super cam drivers are not as good as the org ones ..


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 29, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> will u pls share the link to ver 5.4 camera drivers? i have feeling the these 8.3 super cam drivers are not as good as the org ones ..


 
the 5.4 camera drivers are in the pack provided by max. It should be some posts above.. he provided a collection of camera drivers. just check out. BTW I wasnt able to use the 8.3 super cam drivers. I think u read what I posted above. any suggestions?


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 29, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> the 5.4 camera drivers are in the pack provided by max. It should be some posts above.. he provided a collection of camera drivers. just check out. BTW I wasnt able to use the 8.3 super cam drivers. I think u read what I posted above. any suggestions?



hmm .. in my case .. i screwed up my phone soft .. then using orkut method, i completely flashed my phone to w800i .. the firmware is now R1BC002 

in my case all the super cam drivers upto 8.53 have worked .. atleast in normal mode if not in super cam mode .. haven't tried 8.54 version .. 

also the drivers provided by max .. does all those work with this firmware ?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are some applications



			
				Asfaq said:
			
		

> @max_demon : plz avoid ripping content off the esato forums.. if you want to do so, then atleast be responsible enough to mention the source.. Also, plz mention the Se-Nse forums too (the 'pimp your menu' thread, to be exact)..


hey  i have quoted the name . look in that post again.



			
				Kalyan said:
			
		

> Thanks max..
> 
> Any answers to the other queries for reducing camera sound etc. and muting camera sound in silent mode etc?? and please give a descriptive process on installing camera driver.. I couldnt use the 8.53 driver.
> 
> ...


there is only one way to kill the camera sound

Delete
FS/tpa/preset/system/sound/camerashutter.3gp
FS/tpa/preset/system/sound/camerafocus.3gp

u must be knowing how to do this , come on 
i have the backup of camerashutter.3gp
but , no backup for camerafocus.3gp

i could not use the camera mode 8.54 , b.53 installs as it should be installed 
try opening it in notepad and remove the credits and auther in // 

the file size , if it is less than 30 kb u will be able to install successfully

tomb raider for k750 is not good it doesnt work in fullscreen

 Here are some games packed by me . (including one very special game just for you  [kalyan])
i dont know Signal strength problem 

      Finally, uploaded


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 29, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Here are some applications
> 
> Here are some games packed by me . (including one very special game just for you  [kalyan])
> i dont know Signal strength problem
> ...


 
Thanks a lot Max.. Checked them they are great. Where do u get all these? do u buy them??  BTW do u also get the signal strength image problem?? I shall check out the  game ..


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 29, 2007)

hey max .. i am looking for a soft for call recording without  beeps   .. pls share it if u have that ..

also, one silly question .. i am not sure how to install these apps onto the phone ?  help pls ..


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 29, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> also, one silly question .. i am not sure how to install these apps onto the phone ? help pls ..


 
Just connect your phone to the system and search for the folder 'other' in the removable drive. it would be with images, sounds, etc.. It would be in MSSEMC folder I think. copy the jar files into the other folder. now, disconnect the phone and go to file manager>other. you will see all of them there. 

just open each of the jar files(click them). it asks u in which folder (applications/games) do u want to install. select the proper folder and there u go.



			
				yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> ........... one silly question ........


 
P.S.  There are no silly questions.... There could only be silly answers. 
          Never hesitate to ask question. Question is the key to knowledge..


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply .. 

actually i knew this . but somehow forgot .. 

what happened to ur camera driver anyway ?  is the supercam mode working ?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

yes supermode is working , the image quality is awsome at night
now i hsve taken comparison pictures of normal mode , led on night on vs. super mode led on night on .i will upload tomorrow


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 30, 2007)

I didnt try again. I am now running on camdriver 5.4. I shall try tonight. Is 8.54 working for u? and one more help.. if u have any friends with k750i and have not flashed yet, could u please look at the region of the phone.. I hope that region setting would solve the mute camera sound in silent mode..

Max... 

I tried out all the games u uploaded. they are awsome. Especially the POP series, spiderman, and  ....

Is there any setting to adjust the phone volume level? the sms and alert sounds are very loud. I lowered the volume in walkman but that didnt help. To make the sounds lower, should I reflash it with the older firmware? cant I use the acoustic driver for just the walkman??


----------



## max_demon (Mar 30, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> I didnt try again. I am now running on camdriver 5.4. I shall try tonight. Is 8.54 working for u? and one more help.. if u have any friends with k750i and have not flashed yet, could u please look at the region of the phone.. I hope that region setting would solve the mute camera sound in silent mode..
> 
> Max...
> 
> ...


Yes, you can do just replace some ascuotic files .

the pictures r taken in complete dark and using just flash with nightmode on
Compare
*img177.imageshack.us/img177/2059/dsc00057ia9.th.jpg
*img177.imageshack.us/img177/8480/dsc00059jc4.th.jpg




Toooooo super mode 
Enhanced picture (noise reduction )amazing quality [zoom both pics and than see]
*img118.imageshack.us/img118/6194/dsc00057qf4.th.jpg

Compare the pictures . 1 is supermode

8.54 is not working on my phone

i dont know n e one who has k750 in my friends
try custmizing the ascuotic this should solve u r problem

1 more 'Funny' way of removing camera sound

call any number (Definetely free)

open the shutter . take the pics. the camera will never produce a single sound


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 30, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> 1 more 'Funny' way of removing camera sound
> 
> call any number (Definetely free)
> 
> open the shutter . take the pics. the camera will never produce a single sound


 
That one was tooooooooooooooo cool dude....


----------



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2007)

kalyan, r u online at yahoo? or yogi?

k750 Demo tour download - i missed the k750 Demo tour . here it is 
When i was uploading a funny thing happned . look at this Sorry , imageshack is not working for me now

yogi . i m online , u r not online

anyone registerd to topsony?

Mods , Don't u think this should be sticky


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

@ max demon

is that pic taken in a room with no lights but only flash? cos if it is then it is indeed a superb camera driver. Can you post that driver here.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @ max demon
> 
> is that pic taken in a room with no lights but only flash? cos if it is then it is indeed a superb camera driver. Can you post that driver here.


Yes, only nightlamp .Here are the drivers , Version 8.53


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

thanx, if that is quality with just the night lamp I wonder what will be the quality with some light like tubelight. it will be much better

now if only I could fine a tutorial to upload , searching on google


----------



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> thanx, if that is quality with just the night lamp I wonder what will be the quality with some light like tubelight. it will be much better
> 
> now if only I could fine a tutorial to upload , searching on google


see this thread for tutorial .


----------



## K750 (Apr 10, 2007)

huh , w800 ships with good Quality headphone and 512 Mb card , it is useless to convert k750 to w800


----------



## Kalyan (Apr 10, 2007)

K750 said:
			
		

> huh , w800 ships with good Quality headphone and 512 Mb card , it is useless to convert k750 to w800


 

may be.. but I heard that those ear-(bud) phones are too weak to produce megabass. and health-wise, the ear phones are better. and for 512Mb card, I think with k750, I have a concrete option to buy a 1GB or 2GB card.  Most people dont like the orange phone over the black sexy phone with a slider lens cover which looks cool 

Max..

   Back again.. I tried the super camera driver 8.53. the second time and it worked. but I am not able to zoom at all (even in low resolution modes) and the zoom level shows all up to 4x. and u said something abt going to super mode(>*<<*<*) in horizontal mode. what does that mean? I tried with the camera on and the camera light went on, off and on(for the *s), the brightness changed(for <,>) and the zoom wasnt working and it went till 4x only. how can I know that the camera is in super mode now? and what exactly do u mean by horizontal mode? do I have to do the >*.. thing keeping the phone in horizontal position(as if viewing the camera?) and where should I do this? when camera was opened? or when it is'nt. and how come the zoom problem is not there for you? did u edit the camdriver0.dat?


----------



## K750 (Apr 10, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> may be.. but I heard that those ear-(bud) phones are too weak to produce megabass. and health-wise, the ear phones are better. and for 512Mb card, I think with k750, I have a concrete option to buy a 1GB or 2GB card.  Most people dont like the orange phone over the black sexy phone with a slider lens cover which looks cool
> 
> Max..
> 
> Back again.. I tried the super camera driver 8.53. the second time and it worked. but I am not able to zoom at all (even in low resolution modes) and the zoom level shows all up to 4x. and u said something abt going to super mode(>*<<*<*) in horizontal mode. what does that mean? I tried with the camera on and the camera light went on, off and on(for the *s), the brightness changed(for <,>) and the zoom wasnt working and it went till 4x only. how can I know that the camera is in super mode now? and what exactly do u mean by horizontal mode? do I have to do the >*.. thing keeping the phone in horizontal position(as if viewing the camera?) and where should I do this? when camera was opened? or when it is'nt. and how come the zoom problem is not there for you? did u edit the camdriver0.dat?


we can modify the cover 

it is already in supermode , just follow this -

Linear zoom: Macro on,Night off, Press zoom key to change.
Normal Zoom: Macro on,night on,Press zoom key to change.
change Scences: Macro off,Press zoom key to change.
EnhanceNight Shot: Just only turn night on, this is automatic work.
Automatic Exposure lock: half press the shutter button for lock AE, move to subject,press shutter.
Manual Exposure Scence: turn night on,change EV for exposure time.


----------



## yogi_7272 (Apr 10, 2007)

K750 said:
			
		

> huh , w800 ships with good Quality headphone and 512 Mb card , it is useless to convert k750 to w800



from day one .. i am using my k750i with hpm 70 .. (w800 earphones) and 1 gb data card .. also i got my k750i for 10k while my bro had his w800i for 20k  .. 

and its all worth to convert k750 to w800i ..


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 11, 2007)

hello....
i want to know the secret code and procedure of how to open the service menu of my sony ericsson K750i...


----------



## K750 (Apr 11, 2007)

Here it is >*<<*<* .
 i bought w800 for 14k . 
now i m feeling i sud go for k750 

but loss of activity button , i feel like my w800 is *forums.se-nse.net/style_emoticons/default/censored.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2007)

K750 said:
			
		

> now i m feeling i sud go for k750. but loss of activity button , i feel like my w800 is



do the reverse what the world is doing! flash it wid k750i firmware! 

u are the first person i saw who said that u miss activity button!


----------



## K750 (Apr 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> do the reverse what the world is doing! flash it wid k750i firmware!
> 
> u are the first person i saw who said that u miss activity button!


Register to topsony and give me R1BC021 FS and Main . it will help to reverse . (Which is better - W800 with Walkman media player or k750 with old media player? . i really miss the activity button


----------



## radibioinfo (Jun 9, 2007)

visit g2world.blogspot.com for converting it easily.


----------



## skrajeev (Jun 21, 2007)

hi 

I am new to conversion. I have a vodaphone K750i and want to convert to w800. I am getting error when i connect my handset using usb cable. The error is  as in the picture "binary answer failed". All fails Why?


----------



## pentium1061 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Converting k750i to w800i*

hey man, i tried all the things that u told about w800i firmware. and also my k750i is working fine. but the problem is camera. when i slide down the lens cover a black screen comes and the fon hangs for 2-3 minutes and then again the menu appears ....please help yaa........i think its becas of autofocus......


----------



## janalexine (Aug 18, 2007)

hey maxx and kalyan thanks to your posts my k750i has turned into w750i with sound quality of w810i. kudos!

if you wanted java games you can visit www.mobile9.com for free downloads. cheers.


----------



## harshana800 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Increase SE k750i sound?*

hey guys  im new to this forum and i have a question  . How can i increase my k750i sound as w800i . i heard somewhere else , that there are some patches that can be used for k750i to get a louder sound.And my phone is CID49 . Firmware is R1CAO21 . SO ,where can i get the patch if there are a patch files in the web. Is there any software that can explore CID49 FS in the phone.If so, how can i apply the patch to increase the sound volume in my phone. please help me.

regards.

hey guys  im new to this forum and i have a question  . How can i increase my k750i sound as w800i . i heard somewhere else , that there are some patches that can be used for k750i to get a louder sound.And my phone is CID49 . Firmware is R1CAO21 . SO ,where can i get the patch if there are a patch files in the web. Is there any software that can explore CID49 FS in the phone.If so, how can i apply the patch to increase the sound volume in my phone. please help me.

regards.


----------



## janalexine (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Increase SE k750i sound?*

harshana800 you can find the instructions and the files you'll be needing to flash your fone. By flashing, you'll be converting the software and firmware to w800i. Once successful you can proceed with upgrading the camera version and the sound driver. Dramatic increase in sound quality is assured. Check out maxx_demon's previous post. goodluck on flashing your phone.

hey maxx, any other sites where the camera driver version 8.53 or 8.54 is available? the uploaded files on quicksharing.com isn't available anymore. hope you could post new links. thanks


----------



## max_demon (Aug 20, 2007)

*rapidshare.com/files/50072322/camdriver0.dat.html

i dont have the drivers before that coz i had a hard disk crash , and they are not available in the source also , SO


----------



## harshana800 (Aug 20, 2007)

guys, i got a real problem  . I crashed my phone myself  . I download the new FAR MANAGER and phone xs software that suports CID49 K750I . And i followed some instructions that mentioned in other website regarding to increasing sound in k750i . so I opened phone xs and browse a file and clicked flash button . then i opend FAR MANAGER and load the SEFP Plugin and entered phone's FS folder and replaced memory with some .vkp files. And everything was fine and got no errors while I doing that . finaly I had have to turn on the phone . But my phone did not turned on . Still I have the problem  . I cannot turn on the phone . can anyone help me. And i saw above instructions that was given to me. But i was too late. when i see them all things have been happened.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 20, 2007)

Follow 
*www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=3912886&tid=2511224677429075272
and use my method to upload music and camera driver , with XS++


----------



## harshana800 (Aug 21, 2007)

Any way, I flashed my phone succesfully with w800i firmware using phone xs afterall. now I have w800i phone in k750i case. And after flashing I download the cam driver and sound driver then add those files using xs++ to the phone. Now sound level is very high . and camera has 2.5 zoom at Large (1632 X 1224 ) mode also. But it's useless because its not saving only zoomed part and unzoomed part is saving (whole picture without zoom) . Now i have 8.5 camera sw version and R1BC002 firmware. 

BUT I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS TO ASK 

1 . should i use the applications made for w800i or k750i applications will work?

2 . i have seen somewhere in this forum that after upgrading to new camera version will gain you 16X zoom . But there is no any 16x zoom in any mode . So how can i use the 16x zoom function . is there any code to activate the 16x mode?

3 . can I use w800i themes to my phone now?

4 . I have seen somewhere in this forum , that there is another method to flash the phone fully. I flashed the main firmware only . So , what is the difference between fully flashing and only flashing the firmware ?

5 . what are the advantages and disadvantages of fully flashing and only flashing the firmware ?

6 . Is there any updates we can do except camera drivers and sound drivers?

7 . Today I called sevice provider of my sim card of my phone . Because i wanted to go internet . when i ask them what are my internet settings , they asked me "what is your phone model" I stucked at that moment . 
SO , can anyone tell me what should i say when they asking me about my phone model ? . Is it still my k750i or w800i ?

And special thanks to janalexine and max_demon

and please answer my above questions also if you can.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 22, 2007)

harshana800 said:
			
		

> Any way, I flashed my phone succesfully with w800i firmware using phone xs afterall. now I have w800i phone in k750i case. And after flashing I download the cam driver and sound driver then add those files using xs++ to the phone. Now sound level is very high . and camera has 2.5 zoom at Large (1632 X 1224 ) mode also. But it's useless because its not saving only zoomed part and unzoomed part is saving (whole picture without zoom) . Now i have 8.5 camera sw version and R1BC002 firmware.
> 
> BUT I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS TO ASK
> 
> ...



1. Yes , they will work!!

2.that's for CID 39 only , Sorry no doughnuts for you

3.Yes

4.

5.By Flashing the firmware , you have all java games and files as it is on the phone memory where as in full flashing leads to complete format like thing

6.Display driver

7. oh cm'mon if you say either , the settings and functions remain same , even unflashed one they both are identical phone with cosmetic difference


----------



## harshana800 (Aug 22, 2007)

How to upgrade display driver and after upgrading display driver , is there any major improvement of the display ?

Do you have any games and applications ? if any , can you upload or give me the links ?

regards!


----------



## max_demon (Aug 22, 2007)

harshana800 said:
			
		

> How to upgrade display driver and after upgrading display driver , is there any major improvement of the display ?
> 
> Do you have any games and applications ? if any , can you upload or give me the links ?
> 
> regards!


*No , i dont see any difference in display driver after upgrade
*it is illegal to post such cont (though i posted once in this thread , i was lucky that no mod has seen that but it must be deleated by rapidshare  coz this topic was dead for months ) i have very slow upload speed


----------



## harshana800 (Aug 23, 2007)

How to increase SMS storage capacity . and currently we want headset to activate the Radio . Is there any patch to get radio work without headset ? if any, how to do it ? . and I found your game  .zip and downloaded it those games are very nice.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 25, 2007)

The xs++ included in the download package is out of date. It will not read latest SE 750i fones. Download the latest version.


----------



## harshana800 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi , max demon . How to increase SMS storage capacity . and currently we want headset to activate the Radio . Is there any patch to get radio work without headset ? if any, how to do it


----------



## yogi_7272 (Aug 28, 2007)

hey max which are the best cam drivers ..  and pls provide the link too ..


----------



## max_demon (Aug 28, 2007)

harshana800 said:
			
		

> Hi , max demon . How to increase SMS storage capacity . and currently we want headset to activate the Radio . Is there any patch to get radio work without headset ? if any, how to do it


Follow this thread(Exellent tutorial with images)


----------



## janalexine (Sep 8, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Follow this thread(Exellent tutorial with images)


 
hey max, would it work on my fone. I have flashed it into w800i firmware and updated the sound & camera drivers. have you tired it? don't want my w750i to end up into paperweight.  

Thanks.


----------



## girish.g (Sep 11, 2007)

can i do it on mine i have R1DB001


----------



## faizfaiz (Sep 15, 2007)

y its hard to convert huh??can u guys repeat da steps clearly n give da info or file to be use.thanks nwy!!


----------



## FELONIUS (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

i not sure what my CID no. is but this is what is listed on my phone.

R1CA021
prgCXC 125954_CHINA_CL R1CA021

Customization
CDA 102337/101 R5A cxc 125953 R1CA021 APAC_1

Will the above flashing work on my phone?
Thanks.


----------



## yogi_7272 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Increase SE k750i sound?*



			
				janalexine said:
			
		

> harshana800 you can find the instructions and the files you'll be needing to flash your fone. By flashing, you'll be converting the software and firmware to w800i. Once successful you can proceed with upgrading the camera version and the sound driver. Dramatic increase in sound quality is assured. Check out maxx_demon's previous post. goodluck on flashing your phone.
> 
> hey maxx, any other sites where the camera driver version 8.53 or 8.54 is available? the uploaded files on quicksharing.com isn't available anymore. hope you could post new links. thanks



i hve those

also max . which version of xs++ to use .. i forgot it .. just tell the exact version .. also usb flash drivers need to be installed before updating the drivers right ? cos i had a format since i modded my k750i .. also enlighten us on super cam driver .. i have got ver 8.53 ..but not to impressed with it .. also any idea where in mumbai can i find .. "mxe 60" flash accessory for k750i ..

ok. downgraded my driver to ver 5.3 from super cam driver ver 8.53 ..

hey max .. which are best drivers buddy ?


----------



## max_demon (Sep 18, 2007)

i will try making my own camera driver with scratch
and i will release it soon after making it
u can also make

edit that binary codes into notepad


----------



## yogi_7272 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok ..cool .. but tell me .. is there any driver which can put autofocus off in k750i .. i mean in the camera drivers pack u provided ?


----------



## girish.g (Sep 18, 2007)

please somebody tell me how to install USB drivers


----------



## yogi_7272 (Sep 18, 2007)

girish.g said:
			
		

> please somebody tell me how to install USB drivers



u mean usb flash drivers, .. then follow the tutorial on orkut .. link somewhere here in this thread


----------



## max_demon (Sep 18, 2007)

i am providing this driver for this time with manual focus



> Super Manual Focus:
> Turn Macro ON.
> When in range 1.1-4.0 (+/-) click half-shutter for preview with zoom
> (you can ON/OFF zoom preview by clicking half-shutter),
> ...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 18, 2007)

COMING SOON !! 
VIDEO TUTORIAL ON DEMAND SERIES
by Max Demon

1st Tutorial on *Changing Firmware to K750*

will do more tutorials on demand


----------



## FELONIUS (Sep 18, 2007)

PLEASE HELP!!

Hi guys,

i not sure what my CID no. is but this is what is listed on my phone.

R1CA021
prgCXC 125954_CHINA_CL R1CA021

Customization
CDA 102337/101 R5A cxc 125953 R1CA021 APAC_1

Will the above flashing work on my phone?
Thanks.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah^^


----------



## FELONIUS (Sep 23, 2007)

FELONIUS said:
			
		

> PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


 
Nobody wants to help?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2007)

FELONIUS said:
			
		

> Nobody wants to help?



hey to know your phone CID
just connect your phone to XS++ !
then read the log !


that's all... 
am not much into modding cid 49 cid 50 stuff

if its cid 51 and cid 52 u can contact me


----------



## faizfaiz (Sep 25, 2007)

hey thanks..


----------



## max_demon (Sep 25, 2007)

@a_k_s_h_a_y he must have CiD 36 . look at his old firmware


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

the best way to find the cid of ur phone is thru XS++. don't take any chances. be sure about it.

but whatever it is, it'll work for both cids (albeit the process will be slightly different)


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 25, 2007)

I WAS TRYING TO FLASH MY W700 WITH ACOUSTIC

BUT I GOT THIS ERROR AND STOPPED


22:07:08| Ready for operation!
22:07:22| Starting Loader Unlock Hack...
22:07:22| ***** R3L
22:07:22| Cannot open CID36_00_R3L.bin
22:07:22| Wait for loader hello
22:09:15| ++ Error: FSX failed


I HAD FOLLOWED THE STEPS FROM THE VIDEO CLIP
1. TOOK OUT SIM AND MEMORY CARD
2. INSERT BATTERY 
3. START XS++ 1.5 
4. PRESS C AND INSERT USB
5. CHECKED CUSTOMISE AND BREAK XS
6. CHECKED FXS ....

WHAT IS THE CID ERROR AND IS THE ABOVE STEP WRONG ??????
I WANT TO CHANGE THE ACOUSTIC FILE ONLY
 ( C:\XS1_5\own_custpack\ifs\settings\acoustic\farfield_play.apf)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

this is because the w700i is a cid49 phone and you are trying to use a cid36 breaker which obviously won't work.

follow this guide and post any queries related to w700i here. this is a k750i thread.

read here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672


----------



## janalexine (Oct 2, 2007)

hey max, could u help me out? i flashed my fone dead. pls advice how i can revive it? 

Ive made a mistake in flashing here: 

*myforum.lasyk.net/showthread.php?t=27320&highlight=patching


----------



## nikolesmana (Oct 6, 2007)

hei ,max my cda is CDA102337/101 R5A with firmware R1CA021
does this process will it work my my phone, and if it fail what sould I do ?
Thx


----------



## harshana800 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've flashed my k750i phone successfuly before  . Though it's sound volume is very high  , sound quality is low ( no base )  . can any one help me  , how to increase sound quality ? and what is 'anti hising' ?. is it a patch that can be patched by far manager , phone xs or xx++ . can u help me max_demon ?


----------



## thakkenc (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

First off hats off to the talent found in this forum. Has helped me a lot in understanding the ins and outs of my K750i.

I have been trying to upgrade my phone to the W800i firmware with Phone-XS V2.01 beta but in vain.

It is just not happening, I get the error failed open. after that OPEN FAILED all in caps.

My exisiting firmware info is 
R1DB001 prgCXC12592_EU_1_CLR1DB001

Customization 
CDA102337/103 R3Acxc125953 R1DB001 EMEA_6

I would like to know 
1) If the W800i firmware can be flashed to this phone

2) If i can updated the camera and audio drivers on this phone.

Would love to here from anyone ASAP.


----------



## harshana800 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've flashed my k750i phone successfuly before  . Though it's sound volume is very high , sound quality is low ( no base )  . can any one help me , how to increase sound quality ? and what is 'anti hising' ?. is it a patch that can be patched by far manager , phone xs or xx++ . can u help me max_demon ?



			
				thakkenc said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> First off hats off to the talent found in this forum. Has helped me a lot in understanding the ins and outs of my K750i.
> 
> ...


 

I think its caused because phone xs couldn't connect properly to the phone . Make sure you turned off the phone before you proceed. follow these steps .

1) turn off the phone 

2)select your cable type ( USB or com1 )

3)click "start" button 

4) connect usb cable within 30 secconds to computer by holding 'C' button on your phone.

5)  don't release 'C' button untill it shows that it has connected to phone and it will show you some information about your phone ( cid xx , firmware version etc. )

if it works, you can proceed to next steps.

if it's not worked i think it's caused due to your USB drivers . so download latest usb drivers.


----------



## thakkenc (Oct 11, 2007)

hi harshana800,

Thanks for the info.  I did what you asked. Still no go.

error found is Cannot open Phone communicatin port.

I had PC suite installed on the comp. I removed it even.

Even though i hold down the "C" key and connect the cable the phone turns on. 

Is this normal.  upon that all the drivers of the phone such as Sony ericsson Modem, memory stick, etc are installed, i have rempved them but it still is being recognised.

Pls help me i need this badly!!!

Hi harshana800,

I was able to do it.  Actually i installed Xp on a fresh drive and did not install the PC suite.  It worked like a charm. Looks like the PC suite and sony drivers were causing the problem.  Now the phone does not turn on when connected to the comp holding down the "C" key.  

Found out later that 

If the PC Suite is installed, follow these instructions:
Double-click on Phone Connection Link in the system tray.
Un-tick the USB port.
This might also help but I could not try it.

Once again thanks for you fast and timely response.


----------



## harshana800 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've flashed my k750i phone successfuly before  . Though it's sound volume is very high , sound quality is low ( no base )  . can any one help me , how to increase sound quality ? and what is 'anti hising' ?. is it a patch that can be patched by far manager , phone xs or xx++ . can u help me max_demon ?


----------



## yogi_7272 (Oct 12, 2007)

@max..  i tried  super cam drivers .. but did not found them much better than the org drivers .. now using ver 5.3 (org ones)..  just needed ur opinion .. which are the best drivers for k750i?


----------



## harshana800 (Oct 12, 2007)

I found a "radio" patch and "no sim card" patch. But I don't know where to put those .vkp files. can anyone help me ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 12, 2007)

Drag them to the the FLASH folder in FAR manager after connecting the phone.


----------



## harshana800 (Oct 13, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Drag them to the the FLASH folder in FAR manager after connecting the phone.


 
I did it once . i entered the flash folder in the phone and i draged them. then I closed the far manager , but when i turn on the phone it didn't on ( i removed the battery and put it back too but it didn't work ). I get this error always after i enterd to phone by far . so i have to flash main firmware always after i changed phone's inside files. so, when i flash my phone draged files do not exist . is this caused by SE flash drivers ? but i have already installed them . and my phone is CID49 so Im using far which is suporting CID49 . I can't understand what's the problem is . Is there any way to do it with phone xs or XX++ ?

regards.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ after applying the patch dont flash the phone , restart FAR than drag your firmware file possibely (rest_W800_R1BC002.bin )this to FLASH again .

download from here (*rapidshare.com/files/62313416/REST.rar.html)

reinsert the battery than start the phone


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, you need to unload the breaker firmware for CID49 phones as mentioned by max.


----------



## harshana800 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks , max_demon and infra_red_dude. it was very useful . i patched the phone successfully . i thought that we have to reflash that .BIN file using xx++ . 
Thanks again . what else we can do with the phone. And , i want to know is there any way to increase SMS letter capacity . In my phone i can write 168 letters only in one SMS. But in NOKIA phones , can write 450 letters in one SMS. Is it depend on country we are in ? or is it a uniqe thing in SE ?.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

harshana800 said:
			
		

> what else we can do with the phone.


You can install better drivers which will improve the camera quality and the audio quality. Enable various features by patching (like controlling radio/walkman from the answer button on the headset), change the menu icons etc. etc. etc.. 



			
				harshana800 said:
			
		

> And , i want to know is there any way to increase SMS letter capacity . In my phone i can write 168 letters only in one SMS. But in NOKIA phones , can write 450 letters in one SMS. Is it depend on country we are in ? or is it a uniqe thing in SE ?.


Goto Menu>Messaging>Settings>Text Message>Max. msg length. Set it to Max. available. Your problem will be solved.


----------



## harshana800 (Oct 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> You can install better drivers which will improve the camera quality and the audio quality.


 
I patched the phone to increase the volume . it increaced the volume but reduced the quality of the speaker ( no bass ) . but head set is fine .




> change the menu icons etc. etc. etc..


 
How to change the menu icons . is there any icons better than the icons exist in the phone ? How can i get those icons ?



> Goto Menu>Messaging>Settings>Text Message>Max. msg length. Set it to Max. available. Your problem will be solved.


 
I already selected this option . but after i write over 168 letters , it gives the message " SMS 2 " and the operator getting paid for 2 SMS .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

harshana800 said:
			
		

> I patched the phone to increase the volume . it increaced the volume but reduced the quality of the speaker ( no bass ) . but head set is fine .


Don't patch the phone. Use acoustic drivers. The famous ones are by Toshara/Qwerty. They are available on SE-NSE.net. They increase the volume while maintaining other output paramaters.



			
				harshana800 said:
			
		

> How to change the menu icons . is there any icons better than the icons exist in the phone ? How can i get those icons ?


Look here: *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=3716



			
				harshana800 said:
			
		

> I already selected this option . but after i write over 168 letters , it gives the message " SMS 2 " and the operator getting paid for 2 SMS .


Yes, thats how it is. Be it Nokia, SE, Moto or whichever phone. You are charged for 2 SMS when it exceeds 160 characters (or for 3 SMS if it crosses 320 characters).


----------



## janalexine (Oct 15, 2007)

hi guys, any tutorials about patching? I managed to find a repair center for my k750i and im back on flashing. how do i apply patches?

tutorials with pix would be a lot of help. (^^,)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Check the other threads on patching. Tho the models differ the procedure remains the same. But bear in mind that you'll need the correct patches which match the model and firmware of you phone. For procedure refer to this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59663


----------



## harshana800 (Oct 16, 2007)

No change after i replaced my acoustics with toshara ( i think worst than i had before .)



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Yes, thats how it is. Be it Nokia, SE, Moto or whichever phone


 
No it's not . In Nokia I can write 400 + letters in one SMS .


********

and I cant apply patch which one is used to control radio channel changing by head set's button . Far gives me the message which tells "search data mismatch" what's that . i think its not suitable for my firmware version , isn't it ?.


want to download free stuff for Sony Ericsson ? , visit

*www.phonemania.blogspot.com/


*Sony Ericsson Java Games *


*Game download>Sony Erricson>Java Games*



*MotoGP2*

*Prince Of Persia The Two Thrones*

*Prince of Persia Sands of Time for Nokia 6600 full*


Posted by harshana at *10:56 AM* 0 comments   




*Flash Drivers For Sony Erricson *


*Driver download>Sony Erricson>Flash Drivers For Sony Erricson *

All are in .Zip format

*Download USB FLASH Driver*


Posted by harshana at *10:40 AM* 0 comments   




*Camera Drivers For Sony Erricson *


*Driver download>Sony Erricson>K800I>Camera Drivers For Sony Erricson*

All are in .Zip format

CID 36 , CID 49 suported

*Download camera_driver_v.30.1*

*Download camera_driver_v.7.30*

*Download camera_driver_v.5.62*

*Download camera_driver_v.5.31*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 17, 2007)

harshana800 said:
			
		

> No change after i replaced my acoustics with toshara ( i think worst than i had before .)


Then try some other pack. There are so many of them. Something will surely satisfy you.



			
				harshana800 said:
			
		

> No it's not . In Nokia I can write 400 + letters in one SMS.


No sir. When it crosses 320 characters you are charged for 3 SMS'. Its the same with any cellphone or operator.


----------



## janalexine (Nov 2, 2007)

anybody with a back-up of R1BC002 default menu.ml? I lost mine...


----------



## max_demon (Nov 2, 2007)

Here you Go


----------



## cool_ahm (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi all,

have converted my k750i to w800i just now and is working fine presenly thank all for this post.

have followed *www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=4252415439971913192&postID=7372689215829007976 procedure in this post and updated the cam and sound drivers by max.

one more request, i had read in some older post before that using far manager one can chage the location where the phone saves the sms by default, to location on memory stick so as to store unlimited sms which is not limited to 200 by default, can some one pls update this procedure cause i am not able to find it, and also if it can be done with xs++

and again thks for the great job by u all for replying to queries and getting things goings here


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 9, 2007)

cool_ahm said:
			
		

> one more request, i had read in some older post before that using far manager one can chage the location where the phone saves the sms by default, to location on memory stick so as to store unlimited sms which is not limited to 200 by default, can some one pls update this procedure cause i am not able to find it



Here is the procedure:



> TO INCREASE SMS CAPACITY......
> 
> 1.break into the phone wid FAR manager
> 2.go to ifs/settings/messaging.
> ...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2007)

apparently thinkdigit knows good techniques to make their forum more visible in google search !!

see this
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=convert+k750i+to+w800i&btnG=Search

oh yes techenclave beats all ... including esato !


----------



## afterburner (Dec 28, 2007)

hi! i experience the problem: "configuration error. please contact your network operator or service centre" after flashing it from k750i to w800 and i now can't use my k750i. i tried to flash it back using SEUS but it's not working. i'm really desperate of using my phone again. can someone please help me with this matter? any help would be very much appreciated. thanks!

oh, and just to inform you, my phone's a cid49 and here's the process that i did:

Here are different methods to "flash" your Sony ericsson k750i mobile phone into a sony ericsson w800i one.

METHOD 1 :
ATTENTION:

W800 firmware is encrypted as CID36. K750 is available in 2 encryptions … CID36 and CID49. Older K750s (7-8 months old) came with CID36. If your phone is new, it has to be CID49. You will find out your CID number in the tutorial itself so don’t worry about that. Just follow the instructions…

CID36 K750s can be directly flashed to W800. For CID49 K750s, we need to first convert the W800 CID36 firmware to CID49 and then flash. Things will become clearer in the tutorial itself, so no need to panic at this point!

Before flashing, back up all your data, contacts etc. etc. because your phone will be completely wiped out in the process.

Remove SIM and memory card for the entire procedure.

During flashing process, avoid touching your PC or phone or USB cable. Do not take your eyes off the screen during the entire procedure.

Do not let your phone turn ON at any point of time. Flashing takes place only when phone is switched OFF!!!!

Flash your phone in the exact same order as I have given. i.e
1) Flash FS
2) Customize FS
3) Flash MAIN
Reason being XS++ has a bug and flashing works this way only.

The entire process may take between 15 minutes to half- hour.

Download the whole package from here:

*rapidshare.com/files/12706205...oW800.rar.html

Unpack the rar file using WinRAR.

The package includes:

XS++: This program is used to flash you phone’s firmware!!! This also lets you check your CID number!!!

Gslide: This program converts W800 CID36 firmware to CID49, to make the firmware compatible to K750 CID49 phones. CID36 users need not use this.

W800 Firmware: Your Main and File System files. Lets say these are your W800s operating system files!!!

USB Flash Driver: The driver you need to enable your phone for flashing through USB cable. Note that these drivers are NOT the same ones you get on K750 PC suite CD!

Now we are ready to flash!

If you have flashed before, or have used the Sony Ericsson Update Service sometime earlier, then your flash drivers may be installed so you can skip STEP1. For people who are new to flashing, this is a must!

STEP1: Installing USB Flash Driver.

Turn off your phone. Remove SIM and memory card, and re-insert battery. Do not turn ON.
Inside K750toW800 folder, goto XS++ folder and open the program. now click START. While pressing and holding the ‘c’ button on your fone’s keypad, insert USB cable. Windows will detect a new hardware and ‘Install new hardware’ wizard pops up. Release the ‘c’ button. In the wizard, click ‘no, not at this time’ and next. Choose to install from a specified location and click next. Under ‘search for the best drivers to install’, check ‘include this location in the search’. Under ‘browse’, choose the path to the unpacked folder you downloaded and select the folder USB Flash Driver. Now click next and let the windows install the driver.
After installing the driver, close XS++ and disconnect phone and turn it off in case it has switched on. Remove battery for 2 seconds and re-insert it (to refresh your phone).
Now your phone is ready to be flashed. But first let us check your CID number.

Again open XS++, click START, and insert cable while pressing ‘c’ the same way as before. Your fone gets detected and on the left side of the screen, you get the detailed info of your phone including the EROM CID number.

If you have CID 36, then skip STEP2 and go directly to STEP3. Do not close XS++ or unplug your fone.

Now, you know you have a CID49. So our job is to convert the CID36 firmware to CID49.
Open Gslide. for flashfile, click ‘…’ and select the file named ‘W800_R1BC002_MAIN_EU_EMEA.bin’ inside the W800 Firmware folder.
Inside ‘output’ type in the path… C:\MAINFLASH.bin
Now click ‘Process’. After sliding process is completed, again click ‘…’ for flashfile and select file ‘W800_R1BC002_FS_EMEA6.bin’ inside the same folder. Under output type in C:\FSFLASH.bin and hit process. Close the whole program after sliding completes.

Now you have generated 2 files in C:\ drive using Gslide. MAINFLASH.bin and FSFLASH.bin

STEP3: Flashing FS.

For CID36: Your phone is already detected by XS++. Under Select Firmware, check Flash File System, and then click ’…’ , now select the file ‘W800_R1BC002_FS_EMEA6.bin’ inside W800 Firmware folder. Hit flash… the flashing process is now initiated. After completion of 291 blocks, it will say either ‘done flashing’ or hang at ‘finishing flash’. Don’t worry about it. Close the program and unplug phone. Again take-out and reinsert battery to refresh. Goto STEP4.

For CID49: Inside XS++, Under Select Firmware, check Flash File System, and then click ’…’ , now select the file ‘FSFLASH.bin’ in the C:\ drive which we generated from Gslide. Hit flash to start flashing process. After completion of 291 blocks, it will say either ‘done flashing’ or hang at ‘finishing flash’. Don’t worry about it. Close the program and unplug phone. Again take-out and reinsert battery to refresh.

STEP4: Customizing FS.

Common for CID36 and CID49: Again open XS++ and connect the phone same way as we did before. Now check Customize File System and then select phone model ‘W800’, select CDA and region ‘EMEA_6(CDA102430/6)’. Hit Flash. It will ask you whether you want to use ‘breakin’ or ‘brute-force’. Click ‘yes’ for breakin and strictly follow instructions on the left side of the screen. It will ask you to connect and re-connect phone 2-3 times by press and hold ‘c’ method. Do not panic at any point here, just follow the instructions carefully on the left. At the point when it says ‘FS activation’, wait for 3 minutes. After completion, close XS++ and unplug fone. Refresh by re-inserting battery.

STEP5: Flashing MAIN.

For CID36: Open XS++ and again connect your phone the same way. Under Select Firmware, check Flash Main, and then click ’…’ , now select the file ‘W800_R1BC002_MAIN_EU_EMEA.bin’ inside W800 Firmware folder. Hit flash… the flashing process is now initiated. After completion of 291 blocks, it will say either ‘done flashing’ or hang at ‘finishing flash’. Unplug your phone and close XS++.

For CID49: Open XS++ and again connect your phone the same way. Under Select Firmware, check Flash Main, and then click ’…’ , now select the file ‘MAINFLASH.bin’ in the C:\ drive which we generated from Gslide. Hit flash… the flashing process is now initiated. After completion of 291 blocks, it will say either ‘done flashing’ or hang at ‘finishing flash’. Unplug your phone and close XS++.

STEP6:

Now, insert your SIM and memory card and turn on the phone, wait for sometime as the phone takes time loading from a brand new firmware.

Get a new pair of genuine Sony Ericsson Walkman headphones and enjoy the new interface of walkman media player.

Please thank the person who actually made this tutorial. I have just shared it.
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?ui...58403714769472

The tutorial can also be found at
*www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?c...&tid=251122553
4275050824&amp;amp;amp;kw=tutorial&na=1&nst=1

---after step 3, i can't continue the process anymore. and whenever i execute xs++, my PC is restarting... *myforum.lasyk.net/myForum_drk_images/smilies/sad.gif


----------



## janalexine (Jan 9, 2008)

I have flashed my k750 to w800. Will it be flashed to default settings (FS, Firmware, etc) if i try using SEUS on it?


----------



## max_demon (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ No .. Try Flashing K750i R1CA0021 Firmware and FS


----------



## salilrane (Jan 10, 2008)

max_demon said:


> @cyborg , i didn't loose the autofocus . But WALKMAN key is better than Activity key.
> 
> Here is My W800i
> *img407.imageshack.us/img407/9241/mar0101fb0.th.jpg
> ...



welcome man 

came back to this thread after long time

i have upgraded my acoustic drivers ...... new ones are awesome ..

good bass sound on earphones + on speakers as well

i hop ur 750i @k@ w800i is wrking fine /??


----------



## se7en_sg (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,

My K750i has CDA 102338/154 & firmware ver R1DB001.
Is this version supported by the given procedure ?
The warranty will be over in Feb'08  , waiting for my W800i till then


----------



## max_demon (Jan 13, 2008)

salilrane said:


> welcome man
> 
> came back to this thread after long time
> 
> ...


 my both earphones are not working HPM 60 , HPM 70 . and reverted it back . to k750 for service center . my lens cover sensor is not working and shutter button is also not working , broke my analogue .. and everything else is fine


----------



## salilrane (Jan 13, 2008)

max_demon said:


> my both earphones are not working HPM 60 , HPM 70 . and reverted it back . to k750 for service center . my lens cover sensor is not working and shutter button is also not working , broke my analogue .. and everything else is fine



how did it happen ...

did u mod ur phone too much ???


----------



## max_demon (Jan 13, 2008)

^^Nah , my carelessness . i broke the sensor , pressed shutter button too hard , and played mouse mouse with my Analogue stick .


----------



## salilrane (Jan 13, 2008)

max_demon said:


> ^^Nah , my carelessness . i broke the sensor , pressed shutter button too hard , and played mouse mouse with my Analogue stick .



hahahahah


----------



## janalexine (Feb 3, 2008)

wud someone share thei K750i R1CA0021 Firmware ?


----------



## janalexine (Apr 14, 2008)

max_demon said:


> ^^ No .. Try Flashing K750i R1CA0021 Firmware and FS


 

do u have the said firmware? would u mind sharing it?


----------



## aneeshvengg (Oct 6, 2008)

*Best article Here*

**k750tow800.blogspot.com/*


----------



## max_demon (Feb 9, 2010)

wow spam , th


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...


----------

